# Welcome to the world of Beta



## Jemal (Dec 13, 2002)

NEW GAME, I'm DMing
You'll start on my home brew world (BETA)
I've played it IRL for about 6-7 years, and it survived the transfer to 3E, so I'm putting to the PBP test.
you're 15th lvl characters, with 110,000 XP (In case you want to spend XP on anything... hint hint spellcasters)
You must be good aligned.
Standard point-buy stats with 50 points.
start with 160,000 GP, can't spend more than 55,000 on any 1 thing.  After you've posted your character stats (finalized), I'll give you each a specialized item tailored to you, of my own making.
HP: max first level, .75 after that.
Races: Standard from PHB
Classes: standard from PHB
Prestige Classes: DMG only
anything else from any other book, but if it's not from the corebooks, I'll need to OK it.

If there are questions, ask.  If not, make yer characters.  No calling dibs.  First acceptable characters posted get in.

EDIT: Changed level to 15.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 13, 2002)

14th level thats sweet. im so in. he he he he he he he he he eh ya right anyways im in.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 13, 2002)

Unnamed elf
Elven Bard 8 Arcane Archer 7
Medium Size Humanoid
*HD:* 8d6+7d8+30 = 110(rounded remaining .5 up)
*Init:* +6 (+6 dex)
*Speed:* 30
*AC:* 21 (+5 armor, +6 dex)
*Attacks:* +3 holy mighty +4 composite longbow 24/19/14
*Damage:* 1d8 + 8 + 2d6(if evil)
*F/R:* 5x5/5
*Special Abilities:* Bardic music, Bardic knowledge, Spells, Enchant Arrow +4, Imbue Arrow, Seeker Arrow, Phase Arrow
*Saves:* F: 9 R: 17 W: 8
*Abilities:* Str 18 Dex 23 Con 14 Int 16 Wis 10 Cha 24
Skills(Rank/total): Perform 17/34, UMD 11/18, Craft(Bow) 17/20, Hide 17/33, MS 17/33, Diplomacy 11/18, Disguise 11/18, Gather Info 11/18, Concentration 17/19, Ride 7/13
*Feats:* Martial(Composite Longbow - Free), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Focus(Composite Longbow), Rapid Shot, Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery

*Spells:* Known: 6/4/4/3  Cast Base: 3/5/5/3  Save: 17/18/19/20
0res, Read Magic, Mending, Light, Detect Magic, Flare
1:Greas, Cure Light Wounds, Ventriloquism, Protection from Evil
2:Blindness/Deafness, Darkness, Invisibility, Levitate
3:Bestow Curse, Haste, Displacement

*Equipment* already decided:
+3 holy mighty +4 composite longbow 50000 + mighty bow
Armored +5 Bracers of Archery 35200
Boots of Elvenkind 2000
Elven cloak of charisma + 4 20000
Gloves of Dexterity + 4 16000
2 Quivers of Elhonna 3600
Lyre of Perform(+10 perform) 4000 + masterwork Lyre
+4 Belt of Giant Strength 16000
+2 Amulet of Health 4000
Total: 150800
*Normal Items*
Light War Horse 150
Military Saddle 20
2 Saddlebags 8
Masterwork Lute(for above) 100
+4 Mighty Composite Bow(for above) 600
Silk Rope 10
Sack .1
Bedroll .1
Courtier Outfit 30
Travelers Outfit free - wearing
Rations x4 2
Spell Comp Pouch 5
2 Waterskins 2

Thats how it will have to remain until Sunday


----------



## drs (Dec 13, 2002)

Edit: Actually I'm out, I'm not as much of a high level fan as most  Tooooo many magic items .


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 13, 2002)

YAY!
A politic game and 14th level game with tailored items? Jemal I've been waiting for a DM like you a third of my life! 
I'll post a char tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

Jemal,

I'm real busy with finals week coming up next week, but if you still have space next week, I'll put together a character.

Of course, with all the new faces we've been seing in this forum recently, I don't expect it to take long to fill this game - and that's a good thing.

Huzzah!!!  PbP games for EVERYONE!!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm a bit afraid of you being overwhelmed with all your trying to do at the same time. I know I don't like to take on that much more responsibility at one time.

I may consider this game, if I could possibly be a professional Guildmaster or Import/Exporter...


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I'm a bit afraid of you being overwhelmed with all your trying to do at the same time. I know I don't like to take on that much more responsibility at one time.*




CS - Is this directed at myself, or at Jemal?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 13, 2002)

Jemal. Having only been on the boards for a short while and having joined/created so many games so quickly, would cause myself to burn out.

As for you, Gary, you have joined so many project over the course of more than a year and a half I suppose. That is far more reasonable, and I don't doubt that you have no such problems at that level.


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm interested.  Thoughts as to what will come in the morning . . . well, later in the morning.

Keia


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2002)

*Amulette Briarfawn*

Halfling female, Chaotic Good
Sorceress 15

Str: 10
Dex: 17
Con: 14
Int: 15
Wis: 13
Cha: 21 (23 with circlet)

BAB: +7/+2
Fort: +6
Ref: +8
Will: +11

Initiative: +7
Hit Points: 76
AC: 20 (10 base + 1size +3 Dex +7 Bracers of Armor)

Skills: 
Concentration: 18 (+19)
Knowledge Arcana: 18 (+20)
Hide: 9 (+13/ +28 with robe of blending)
Spellcraft: 18 (+20)

Feats
Familiar (none)
Improved Initiative
Spell Penetration
Dodge
Mobility
Spell Focus: Transformation
Combat Casting

Spells Known:
Zero level
1.	Mage Hand
2.	Detect Magic
3.	Read Magic
4.	Ghost Sound
5.	Prestidigitation
6.	Mending
7.	Ray of Frost
8.	Disrupt Undead
9.	Arcane Mark

1st Level
1.	Mage armor
2.	Identify
3.	Magic Missile
4.	Expeditious Retreat
5.	Shield

2nd Level
1.	Web
2.	Tasha’s hideous Laughter
3.	Shatter
4.	Mirror Image
5.	Cat’s Grace

3rd Level
1.	Haste
2.	Fly
3.	Lightning Bolt
4.	Dispel Magic

4th Level
1.	Stone Skin
2.	Charm monster
3.	Polymorph Self
4.	Polymorph Other

5th Level
1.	Cone of Cold
2.	Teleport
3.	Wall of Stone
4.	Dismissal

6th Level
1.	Mass Haste
2.	Tenser’s Transformation
3.	Otiluke’s freezing Sphere

7th Level
1.	Power Word Stun
2.	Spell turning

Equipment:
Bracers of Armor +7 (39,000gp)
Robe of blending (10,000gp)
Wand of Fireballs level 10 (22,500gp)
Circlet of Persuasion (+2 cha) (4,500gp)
Cloak of Resistance (+3) (9,000gp)
Glove of Storing (right hand. Holds wand of fireballs) (2,200gp)
Ring of Major Elemental resistance (cold) (24,000gp)
Rod of Thunder and Lightning (23,000gp)
Portable Hole (14,000gp)
Stone of Good luck (not added into figures) (10,000gp)
Total – 158,200gp
The rest is spent in traveling gear and clothing (what little she wears!)


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Jemal. Having only been on the boards for a short while and having joined/created so many games so quickly, would cause myself to burn out.
> 
> As for you, Gary, you have joined so many project over the course of more than a year and a half I suppose. That is far more reasonable, and I don't doubt that you have no such problems at that level. *




I _thought_ it was for Jemal, but I wasn't sure if you were looking at all the other games I _am_ joining, and connecting that with my prior finals week comment.  Oh, and I've gotten into what I'm into just in the last 5 months, not a year and a half.    But yeah, burnout isn't a problem.  Once all my in development games get off the ground, I'll be in 16 games.  And, I'm gonna actually start DMing one after finals.

As for Jemal...  CS has a point.  Don't stretch yourself too thin.  But, have fun!!


----------



## Mirth (Dec 13, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Once all my in development games get off the ground, I'll be in 16 games.  And, I'm gonna actually start DMing one after finals.*




You're missing 5 games in your sig, then  When you get around to DMing, keep me in mind, would ya?

As for Jemal, I don't think you're stretching yourself too much. We need more DMs than players around these parts, so it's nice to see someone taking the lead on that. [A shout out to GruTheWanderer is needed here, too.]

However, I'm going to bow out on this one. As much as I am interested, I haven't made this high a character in 3E yet and I'm a bit intimidated by the amount of choices. Good luck with it, though. I'll be sure to read it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 13, 2002)

I've been wondering, those who post their characters so fast:
Do you have statted out characters lying around, and you copy and paste them in?

What do you do about character personality?
A 15th level character is quite the developed character - I would hope there's a LONG backstory involved - how do you come up with something like that this quickly?
It would take me a week to make a 15th level character I'd want to play, probably.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 13, 2002)

I would like to join this please.  

Human Wizard 7/Loremaster 8

Edit= Realised how incredibly rude this sounded and would like to say please.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 13, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I've been wondering, those who post their characters so fast:
> Do you have statted out characters lying around, and you copy and paste them in?
> 
> What do you do about character personality?
> ...




My point exactly, reapersaurus  I thought about using a character generator and then just creating a backstory to fit, but that just didn't seem right to me. I'd like to know how the players would answer this question also...

Although, from a DM standpoint, I can see how creating a somewhat fleshed out high level villain is sometimes needed quickly. Hmm... maybe I will give this game a shot after all. I'm going to see what I can come up with over the next day or so, but if I don't make the cutoff, I'm not worried.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I've been wondering, those who post their characters so fast:
> Do you have statted out characters lying around, and you copy and paste them in?
> 
> What do you do about character personality?
> ...



I just have a fertile imagination. I know the types of characters I want to play and when there is room for them I make them up. Amulette has been running around in my head for some time now. (granted I expected to play her around level 5 but this is cool.) I also DM... so as you pointed out I'm used to coming up with characters off the top of my head.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 13, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I've been wondering, those who post their characters so fast:
> Do you have statted out characters lying around, and you copy and paste them in?
> What do you do about character personality?*




Actually yes. Or better, I have full fledged character concepts lying around that lack only stats and a DM. When I find a game to put them in, I have only to put them into stats (and it's not always easy). The character I'll play here is four years old in my mind.

So, you could say I'm mildly schizophrenic


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I've been wondering, those who post their characters so fast:
> Do you have statted out characters lying around, and you copy and paste them in?
> 
> What do you do about character personality?
> ...




I have a fertile imagination myself.  Also, because I write Fiction, I have a large repertoire of characters wifh fascinating backstories.  I just need to convert them to the 3E concept and the D&D world.  (I write most sci-fi and modern.)

Also I totally agree that there are so many choices out there!  I'm stilly trying to slog through the spells for my character!

Elentari Svarti
15th Level Elven Bard


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> You're missing 5 games in your sig, then  When you get around to DMing, keep me in mind, would ya?
> 
> As for Jemal, I don't think you're stretching yourself too much. We need more DMs than players around these parts, so it's nice to see someone taking the lead on that. [A shout out to GruTheWanderer is needed here, too.]*




Well, I wait till a game gets going before I put it in my sig.  And, while the Star wars game is going, I decided next week after finals I'm going to redo my sig as a link to a post with all my games.  It's just getting too big!!    My game is going to be a comic based GI Joe campaign; look for details here around XMas.

And a shout to Gru from here, as well.  He is my counterpart, DM to player.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 13, 2002)

Jemal,

PsiHB available? Not a dealbreaker, just wanted to know


----------



## Sulli (Dec 13, 2002)

Jemal here is my character 


Name: Sabin Reno Figaro
human Monk 15 lawful good 
Hitpoints 107
Ac 34 = 10(bace) + 3 armour + 10 dex + wis + 11 mis
Speed: 160 ft
Initiative: 6
Bace attack: 11/6/1

Str:  24    
Dex:  23    
Con:  12            
Int:  14    
Wis:  18    
Cha:  12    

Saving Throws:

Fort:    13 total = 9 bace + 4 ability
Reflex:  15 total = 9 bace + 6 ability
Will:    10 total = 9 bace + 1 ability

Attack total:
Melee:  18/15/8
Ranged: 17/14/7

Weapond:
unarmed attack  18/15/12/9(total attack) 1d12+7

Skills:
Tumble: 26
Jump: 25
Climb: 25
Diplomacy: 19
Move Silently: 24
Listen: 22
Balance: 26

Gear:
Bedroll
Boots of striding and springing
Bracers of armour +3
Bag of holding (2)
Amulet of natueral armour +3
gloves of dex +6
ring of protection +5
Belt of giant strength +6
ring of sutenence


Special abbilitys/feats:
Umarmed strike
Stunning attack
improved evation
deflect arrows
still mind
slow fall (50ft)
purity of body
imporved trip feat
wholeness of body
leap of clouds
ki strike (+2)
Diamond Body
Diamond Soul
Abundant step
Quivering palm
Expertise
Parry
Imporved Parry
Incredable Parry
steal skin
Combat Reflex


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *
> Lyre of Perform(+10 perform) 4000 + masterwork Lyre *




wow, where did you find that?  I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 13, 2002)

PsiHB.. I'ld rather not allow that, as I don't have access to it and Psionics can be fairly involved.

As to burnout, well I don't have much else to do with my free time right now (I'm a bit of a night owl, so most of the people I know are in bed 3-4 hours before me).  Don't worry bout me, I'm nearing my limit, but haven't reached it yet.  Thanx for the concern, though.

Sulli, that character's ok, but You're gonna need to post a bit of backstory/history for it.  I don't usually insist on lots of history in my games (I prefer it if personalities are worked out in-game), but I do like at least a paragraph or two.

Argent, Darkwolf, same to you (But darkwolf needs an alignment).  I don't Have any problems with that lyre, so go play away.

As to anyone else, that's 3 so far, and 1 guy I know IRL has his character done and approved, so that spots saved.  I'ld like 1 or 2 more, then we're good to go.  So far the characters are:
Sorceror, Monk, Paladin, Bard/ArcArch
looks like you got most bases covered, although a cleric and a rogue would round it off nicely, if anyones been looking to play a high level one.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 13, 2002)

[EDIT] Nevermind


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

No Cleric, but I have some healing spells.  She's mostly an entertainer type, sort of charmer/seductress.  This what I've got for now.  How's it look everyone?  There was so much stuff, I don't know if I missed anything or not.



*Elentari Svarti
15th Level Elven Bard of Corellon Larethian
Chaotic Good*

*Hair:* Silver, white gold hair
*Eyes:* Violet
*Skin:* Tanned
*Height:* 5’4
*Weight:* 104

*XP:* 110,000
*GP:*
*Hit Die:* 99
*AC:*
*Speed:* 60ft

*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 22, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 26

*Base Attack* (+11/+6/+1), Melee (+15/+10/+5), Ranged (+20/+15/+10)
*Fort Save* +9
*Ref Save* +15
*Will Save* +10

*Skills: *Bluff (10/+20), Concentration (18/+20),  Diplomacy (18/+28), Escape Artist(8/+14), Gather Information (16/+26), Hide(6/+12), Jump(0/+14),  Listen (10/+13), Perform (18/+30), Ride(5/+11), Sense Motive (15/+16), Search(0/+5), Spot(0/+3)

*Languages: *Common, Elven, Draconic, Orc, Goblin

*Bardic Music: *Inspire Courage, Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Competence, Suggestion, Inspire Greatness,
*Bardic Knowledge:* +18

*Feats:* Point Blank Shot, Far Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery

*Spells Per Day:* 4/4/3/3/3/2
*Spells Known:* 6/4/4/4/4/2
*0: * Detect Magic, Ghost Sounds, Light, Mending, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
*1: * Charm person, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Mage Armor, (Expeditious Retreat, Grease)
*2: * Cure Moderate Wounds, Detect Thoughts, Mirror Image, Tongues, (Levitate, See Invisibility)
*3: * Charm monster, Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Greater Magic Weapon, (Displacement, Emotion)
*4: * Break Enchantment, Cure Critical Wounds, Improved Invisibility, Modify Memory, (Detect Scrying, Neutralize Poison)
*5: * False Vision, Healing Circle (Mislead)

*Equipment:*
Amulet of Health (+2)
Bag of Holding 1 (250lbs)
Belt, Giant Strength(+4)	
Boots of Striding and springing	
Circlet of Charisma(+6)	
Cloak of Persuasion
Gloves of Dexterity(+4)		
Ring of Featherfall
Ring of Sustenance		
Quiver of Ehlonna		
+3 Flaming Shock Mighty (+4) Composite LongBow 
+1 Longsword
Glamored +3 Mithral Shirt
*Total:* 157,800gp

*Regular Equipment:*
Dagger, Silvered,  Masterwork		
60 arrows		
Backpack		
Bedroll		
Flint & Steel		
Mirror, small steel	
Rope, silk		
Signet Ring		
Soap			
2 Torches		
2 Waterskins		
Lap Harp, Masterwork	
Spell Component Pouch	
Traveler’s Outfit (free)
Noble’s outfit		
Expensive Jewelry		
Warhorse, Light		
Saddle, Military		
*Total:* 831, 6sp, 6cp

*History:*
Elentari has been traveling the world entertaining nobles for a very long time.  Easily bored she has been in search of something or someone to keep her from the horrible thing that is ennui.  Still after all these years, she has not tired of the fun, the drink, the lovers, and the adventure.  She doesn't really have a home of her own which is unusual for an elf and doesn't really remember much of where she comes from.  The only key to her past is the old signet ring she wears in a chain around her neck.

The most important thing in the whole world to her is to have a good time.  Everything thing else is just trivial.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Argent, Darkwolf, same to you (But darkwolf needs an alignment).  I don't Have any problems with that lyre, so go play away.*




 does that mean I can have a Lap Harp of Perform [+10] hehe


----------



## Corlon (Dec 13, 2002)

Arcane trikster, please please please 
Male halfling or human

If so, lv 4 rogue, lv 5 wiz, lv 6 arcane trickster

If not...
probably rogue/fighter/shadowdancer

and, if fighter, will you okay quicker than the eye?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 13, 2002)

Lap Harp of Perform +10 : If you really want one, go ahead *L*

Arcane Trickster : Sorry, but no

What's quicker than the eye?


----------



## Corlon (Dec 13, 2002)

*quicker than the eye*

is my favorite feat from , wait I know it... song and  silence, thats it.

Prereques:  Dex 19+
While under direct observation, you may make a bludff check as a move-equivalent action, opposed by the spot checks of any observers.  If you succeed, your misdirection makes them look elsewhere while you take a partial aciton.  If your partial action is an attack against someone who failed the opposed check, that opponent is denied a dexterity bonus to AC.

And gets dealt sneak attack 

There are a bunch of other feats I like from other books, but I don't want to ask for all of them, this is the one I really want.

so, what do you say?


----------



## Sulli (Dec 13, 2002)

History:
when he was young his family exiled him from the home because he would not go the way of the mage. he travled the wourld in search of a sociaty where he would be accepted. soon he stumbled onto the Heironeous order of Monks where he spent the next 5 years in traning. after the five years he was alowed to leave to comtinue his traning in the wild where he could be alone and undesterbed.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 13, 2002)

sure.  quicker than the eye is ok.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Lap Harp of Perform +10 : If you really want one, go ahead *L*
> *




Well...you can always make my special gift a very bad-ass instrument!


----------



## Corlon (Dec 13, 2002)

score!

I'm in, hmm, time to make a character.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 14, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *As to anyone else, that's 3 so far, and 1 guy I know IRL has his character done and approved, so that spots saved.  I'ld like 1 or 2 more, then we're good to go.  So far the characters are:
> Sorceror, Monk, Paladin, Bard/ArcArch
> looks like you got most bases covered, although a cleric and a rogue would round it off nicely, if anyones been looking to play a high level one. *




Sorry for the delay but I have tests next week and got to study a bit more than planned. Sincerely, I already play clerics and rogues in other games, and was hoping to play and old ranger/barbarian concept I really like. But I can fill in any position you guys feel it's most needed. Jemal would you allow Tamer of Beasts PrC from Masters of the Wild? While you answer I'll try to make two alternate versions of my char.

edit: Is this homebrew world the same of Intigue in Candara?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

*Amulette's Bio*

“So Ya Wanna know somthin about lil old me?” Amulette said, her long strawberry red hair blowing in a breeze that only she could feel. “Well I grew up in Sunnydale, a small Halfling community deep in the heart of the <?> empire. I had a normal life until my 30th birthday when I started to move things with my mind. Mam and Pap got real skairt and sent me to the cleric for an exorcism. While I was at the church I met a Gnome named Frazzle the wonderos. He realized my magical potential and started to train me. By the time my parents saw me next I was a grown woman and also an accomplished Sorceress. They didn’t like the new me and threw me out of the house.”
Amy looks like she will cry at first and then composes herself. “So I went back to the Church wondering what I should do and wound up getting involved thwarting a plot to take over the church. The friends I met during that time were the best I could have asked for, but like all things change was on the way. Trisdon the paladin and Elmyra the cleric of Kord got married and settled down and the group just parted after that. So I’ve been wandering around looking for a new set of friends and more reasons for my parents to disapprove of me.”
Amulette is the height of fashion as long as it shows as much skin as possible. She has a ring that keeps her protected from cold so she typically wears sandals and what amounts to a string bikini under her robe of blending.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2002)

1. I'll check on Tamer of Beasts, and get back to you

2. No it's not the same world as Intrigue in Candara, although there are a few similarities.  Intrigue was something I whipped up for PbP, while Beta has been a working project since 2nd Edition.  Actually, 2 of the players (I won't say which 2) were in the party when it was a RL game.  

3. As to the bad-ass Instrument, I Might just do that.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 14, 2002)

Gloom, Male Elf Ranger/Barbarian or Ranger/Tamer of Beasts

Gloom is an elf. But he hates elves. Everyone knows that magic and pregnant women don't go along quite well. People say that if you use magic while your pregnant, the soul of the newborn could be replaced with a demon's one. When Gloom was born, his mother surely thought he was a demon. He had those red glowing eyes, and those strange black marks all over his body. She didn't kill him anyway, she left him in the woods to be killed by beasts.
A half-elven ranger came by and found this strange child. Since he wasn't so superstitious as the other elves, and he and his wife couldn't have children, he brought him home and kept him as his own son. Gloom grew up to be an outcast in his village. The other children's mothers wouldn't let them play with him, and they found every way to be cruel with him because noone of the adults cared. The worst one was his teacher. He was really convinced the little boy was harboring a demon's soul and frequently tried to talk the mob into lynching him.
On the contrary, his step-parents really loved him, his father taught him the ways of the forest, and his mother, a former bard, sang for him and told him the strange stories she learned around the world. The sad thing about an elf adopted by half-elves is that soon enough he will outlive them. His mother got carried away by a very harsh winter, and he and his father remained alone.
One day the news of a raiding orc band arrived in the village. the villagers, frightened, formed a band to intercept the orc. Gloom's father was part of it, as well as the teacher, the best versed in the magic arts. Gloom wanted to go and help his old father, but couldn't because of the teacher's opposition. The band went into the woods...and only the mage came back. Gloom rushed into the forests and found his father badly wounded surrounded by orc corpses. He lived long enough to tell him the teacher escaped in fear as soon as they saw the orcs, revealing their presence, and to ask him not to hate the other villagers, and not to become the monster they believed he was.
Gloom came back to the village in the night. he went to the teacher's house, dragged him out in the street, told everyone the truth, pointed one of his father's sword at his throat, and told him "If I really was the demon you think I am, you'd already be dead. Be careful when you see red eyes in the night. I may be watching you." Then  he came back to the house that was all that remained of the only people he loved, grabbed all he wanted to keep, and set it on fire. Then he went to the forest, never to return to his village.
Thank to his stepfather he knew very well how to survive in the wilderness, and he did so for many years. He saved a little raven fallen from his nest, and it grew up to be his most faithful companion. Be became a legend among the travelers, a strange ghost that emerged from the forest to help people in need and disappered without saying a word, and a nightmare among brigands and monsters, especially orcs.
Recently he helped a party of adventurers fight an druid turned evil that was harassing several cities and destroying the forest in his way, so the party cleric got his father's swords enchanted. When he finally faced his foe, the druid looked at him with surprise and said "The Abomination is still alive! Then she lied to us!". Unfortunately the villain managed to escape, leaving many questions unanswered.

OOC: I need a little ruling: I'd like his mutation to give him a penalty on charisma based skills (of just to charisma) when dealing with humanoids, in exchange with for some strange ability (darkvision?). Maybe instead of getting a special item I could get strange "racial" abilities?


----------



## Jeph (Dec 14, 2002)

Hmm, I'll like to see if Corlon can use QttE as well at high levels as at low levels. At high levels it's easier to Improved Invis and stuff, giving you the sneak attacks anyway, but at low levels, when he naturally has only 1 attack anyway and no quick hah-you've-got-no-dex-to-AC method, he kills with that feat.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 14, 2002)

Jemal, here's my submission if you still have room.  I still need to buy the mundane equipment.

Two questions if I'm in:
 - Is the armor alright?  I took the cost for Celestial Armor, then added the difference between in cost between +1 and +5 to account for the extra bonus and abilities.
 - I'd like to take the Reach Spell feat from Defenders of the Faith, if it's ok with you.  I'll swap Extend Spell out for it.


Mezek Ultarri
Male Halfling Rogue 6 / Cleric 9 of Olidammara

STR 12 +1 (14, cost 6, -2 race)
DEX 26 (22) +8 (18, cost 16, +2 race, +1 4th, +1 8th)
CON 14 +2 (14, cost 6)
INT 14 +2 (14, cost 6)
WIS 17 +3 (16, cost 10, +1 12th)
CHA 14 +2 (14, cost 6)

XP:  108,770
Next Level:  120,000

Hit Dice:  6d6 + 9d8 + 30
Hit Points:  112

BAB:  +10/+5 ( +4 rogue, +6 cleric )
Melee:  +12/+7 ( +1 str, +1 size )
Ranged:  +19/+14 ( +8 dex, +1 size )
Modifiers:  +1 race with thrown weapons

One +2 Keen Dagger
+21/+16		1d4+3		15-20/x2	melee		piercing

Two +2 Keen Daggers
+19/+19/+14		1d4+3		15-20/x2	melee		piercing

Thrown +2 Keen Dagger
+22/+17		1d4+3		15-20/x2	10’		piercing

AC:  29 ( +8 armor, +2 ring, +8 dex, +1 size );  29 flatfooted;  19 touch
Armor Worn:  Silent Shadow Celestial Armor +3 (chainmail +3, light armor)

FORT:  +12 ( +2 rogue, +6 cleric, +2 con, +1 race, +1 cloak )
REFL:  +18 ( +5 rogue, +3 cleric, +8 dex, +1 race, +1 cloak )
WILL:  +13 ( +2 rogue, +6 cleric, +3 wis, +1 race, +1 cloak )
Modifiers:  +2 morale vs. fear

Speed:  30’

*Feats* 
Ambidexterity (1st)
Weapon Finesse – Dagger (3rd)
Two-Weapon Fighting (6th)
Extend Spell (9th)
Craft Wand (12th)
Improved Critical – Dagger (15th)

*Skills* 
Rogue (8+2)x4 + (8+2)x5 = 90;  Cleric (2+2)x9=36
*Skill, ability, total (rogue ranks, cleric ranks, misc modifiers)*
Balance		dex	+7	(1,	0,	-2 armor)
Bluff			cha	+10	(8,	0)
Climb			str	+6	(5,	0,	+2 race, -2 armor)
Concentration	con	+12	(0,	10)
Decipher Script	int	+5	(3, 0)
Diplomacy		cha	+9	(0,	5,	+2 synergy)
Disable Device	int	+15	(13, 0)
Gather Info.		cha	+5	(3,	0)
Heal			wis	+8	(0,	5)
Hide			dex	+30	(10,	0,	+4 size, +10 circum., -2 armor)
Jump			str	+15	(4,	0,	+2 race, +10 comp., -2 armor)
Knowledge		int
-	Geography		+5	(0,	6)
-	Religion			+7	(0,	5)
Listen			wis	+10	(5,	0	+2 race)
Move Silently	dex	+30	(12,	0,	+2 race, +10 circum., -2 armor)
Open Lock		dex	+15	(7,	0)
Perform		cha			
-	Comedy			+4	(2,	0)
-	Flute			+4	(2,	0)
Search		int	+15	(13,	0)
Sense Motive	wis	+5	(2,	0)
Spellcraft		int	+7	(0,	5)
Spot			wis	+8	(0, 0	+5 circum.)

*Languages* 
Common, Halfling, Gnome, Goblin

*Race & Class Abilities* 
Turn Undead 5 times/day
Reroll once per day (Luck Domain)
Bluff, Disguise, & Hide are always class skills (Trickery Domain)
Spontaneous Cure
Sneak Attack +3d6
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC, can’t be flanked)

*Spells* 
0th	6	DC 13
1st	5+1	DC 14
2nd	5+1	DC 15
3rd	4+1	DC 16
4th	2+1	DC 17
5th	1+1	DC 18

*Items* 
160,000 (total cost 159,579)

Celestial Armor		49,300	+8, max dex +8, armor check -2, fly 1/day
 - silent, shadow, +3			+10 hide, +10 move silently

+2 Keen Dagger		18,302
+2 Keen Dagger		18,302

Gloves of Dexterity +4	16,000
Ring of Invisibility		20,000
Boots of Striding…		2,500
Incense of Meditation	9,800 (2 uses)
Ring of Protection +2	8,000
Wand of Cure Light	1,875, 150xp		caster level 5
Wand of Bull’s Strength	6,750, 540xp	caster level 9
Cure Moderate		6,750, 540xp	caster level 9
Cloak of Resistance +1	1,000			
Eyes of the Eagle		1,000			+5 circum. spot


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2002)

Jemal,

Are you full for this game? I was working on a Druid/Animal Lord, but if the game is full or if you aren't gonna use MotW, then I'll stop the creation process. If you still need more players, though, I'm almost done.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

quick question, you add your strength modifier to slings right?

Do slings count as thrown weapons?

Can I use spidersilk armor?

Arms and armor:  gives nothing costs about 1100 gp, only thing it lets you do is enchant it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2002)

No, slings are projectile weapons, not thrown -by the rules. Although it hints that it may be possible to make a Might [Str 12] Slingshot, as that's a pulled projectile (tiny), but slingshots < everything.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

then comes the question, sling or bow

Sling in the name of conceilability

or bow in the name of power...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2002)

Custom built Tiny Repeating Crossbow (Cost 250+100 (shrink to Tiny) +300 MW = 650). Concealable, reloadable, and although strength doesn't count... it's just that cool.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

needs exotic weapon pro  

I do have a scimitar

A halfling with a scimitar, it's just cool!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2002)

Darts are a thrown weapon that can easily be concealed, and deal the same damage as a sling. They are also cheaper than daggers (though IIRC they have less of a threat range), and they are on the simple weapon proficiency list...


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

yeah... but when you go to enchant em...

dang it, I'd really like an update on whether I can use spidersilk...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Darts are a thrown weapon that can easily be concealed, and deal the same damage as a sling. They are also cheaper than daggers (though IIRC they have less of a threat range), and they are on the simple weapon proficiency list... *



Just to remind you... If you want to enchant throwing dagers, darts or anything like that they are done seperatly where you can enchant a quiver of arrows or a bag of sling bullets.

If you go the dart or dagger route make sure they have "returning" on them so you never run out of them. or loose them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2002)

Spiked Chain? It's got some range...


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

but again, It needs an exotic weapon pro, AND the reason I'm not being proficient with my scimitar is because my dex is +6 base and my str is +1


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

guess I'll have to go with bow... so unoriginal


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

jemal, can I have doggy (or wolfy) boots of speed or zephyr (instead of horseshoes)?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2002)

Actually, those are modified  core. They are unlisted, but according to the rules those are modified core. Same as a cloak of ogre power or a belt of dexterity.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *jemal, can I have doggy (or wolfy) boots of speed or zephyr (instead of horseshoes)? *



Try a collar of speed. Your wolf would look silly in booties.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

of course they do, that's what dog races are all about, seeing how strange your dog looks in booties


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

is perform (animal noises) a skill?


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

found the rules for spidersilk


Real name:  silken web
1,250 gp  0AC, infinite max dex bonus, 0armor check penalty, 0% arcane spell failure, weight 1lb.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2002)

looks like there's a few questions.
1. Spidersilk armor is ok.
2. Dog collar of Striding OK
3. We're full up for characters now.  I'll post the final cast soon.
4. Anything else?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *looks like there's a few questions.
> 1. Spidersilk armor is ok.
> 2. Dog collar of Striding OK
> 3. We're full up for characters now.  I'll post the final cast soon.
> 4. Anything else? *




Well hey...does that mean I can exchange my cloak of charisma to a circlet of charisma?  And my circlet of persuasion to a ring?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2002)

cloak to circlet: Yes
circlet to ring: no

Reason for this is simple.  You can only have 1 cloak, or 1 circlet, but 2 rings.  Therefore rings are a different 'order' of thing.

If it's usually something that you can only use 1 of, you can change it to another place that you can only use one of, basically.  Here's a 

LIST OF Interchangable spaces:
helmet/circlet/etc
Amulet/necklace/brooch/etc
cloak/cape
robe
vest
boots
belt

As long as it makes sense, basically.  (No boots of archery or helmets of striding and springing *L*)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *cloak to circlet: Yes
> circlet to ring: no
> 
> Reason for this is simple.  You can only have 1 cloak, or 1 circlet, but 2 rings.  Therefore rings are a different 'order' of thing.
> ...




what?...no pants of striding and springing? thongs of Giant Strength?  Bra of holding?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2002)

um.... uh... umm.....
ah... well, that is....
what I'm trying to say is....

BRA OF HOLDING?

Well, I suppose it's better than underpants of devouring (AYYAYAIIEE!!)


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Well, I suppose it's better than underpants of devouring (AYYAYAIIEE!!) *




Watch out...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Watch out... *




Ah, but those are CURSED...I'm talking about more useful, practical items for the everyday.



But if you really REALLY want a codpiece of devouring, garyh....


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah, but those are CURSED...I'm talking about more useful, practical items for the everyday.
> 
> ...




Hey, I'm not even _IN_ this game.  I was just pointing that thread out because it seemed like you were headed that direction anyway.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, I'm not even IN this game.  I was just pointing that thread out because it seemed like you were headed that direction anyway. *




That is the only way my mind works at 3:30am ;p


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That is the only way my mind works at 3:30am ;p *




Ah, yer and East Coaster...  Out here, it's only 12:30 AM.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah, yer and East Coaster...  Out here, it's only 12:30 AM.   *




Yeah I know my cousin's in San Francisco.  At least its Friday!  No work tommorrow, no school.  Just freedome to sit at home and be a bum!  Well and to up my #ofPostsPerDay to ungodly heights....


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah I know my cousin's in San Francisco.  At least its Friday!  No work tommorrow, no school.  Just freedome to sit at home and be a bum!  Well and to up my #ofPostsPerDay to ungodly heights.... *




I envy you.  I've got a paper due for Saturday class tomorrow at 9 AM PST, and finals start Monday for me.

Darn semester system.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I envy you.  I've got a paper due for Saturday class tomorrow at 9 AM PST, and finals start Monday for me.
> 
> Darn semester system.   *




Don't envy me.  I have finals next week AND I still have to work full time as an engineer.  AND right after that I have to get in a car and start my journey to visit parents who live a thousand miles away.

did I mention that I haven't had time to shop yet for christmas?

hooray for me...yeah....


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

Well, I'm a grad student, so magnify my coursework a bit.  Plus, in addition to a full load of four classes, I'm interning 20 hours a week.

I'm flying 500 miles to visit my parents in a couple weeks, so you've got me there.

EDIT - D'oh!!  Looking at your profile, you're a grad student too!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Well, I'm a grad student, so magnify my coursework a bit.  Plus, in addition to a full load of four classes, I'm interning 20 hours a week.
> 
> I'm flying 500 miles to visit my parents in a couple weeks, so you've got me there.
> 
> EDIT - D'oh!!  Looking at your profile, you're a grad student too!!   *




yeah and I work 40 hour weeks =P beat THAT! 

geez...need sleep...but what is sleep...i've forgotten what that's like...


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> yeah and I work 40 hour weeks =P beat THAT!
> 
> geez...need sleep...but what is sleep...i've forgotten what that's like... *




But how many classes are you taking?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But how many classes are you taking? *




One this semester, two next semester.


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> One this semester, two next semester. *




In that case, I think I've got you beat this semester, and we'll be even next semester (me half work, full student - you vice versa).

Okay, I'll stop highjacking this thread... really...  I mean it now...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In that case, I think I've got you beat this semester, and we'll be even next semester (me half work, full student - you vice versa).
> 
> Okay, I'll stop highjacking this thread... really...  I mean it now...   *




lol you can play on the OOC thread I just made  we don't do anythign but talk smack on there anyway.


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> lol you can play on the OOC thread I just made  we don't do anythign but talk smack on there anyway. *




What, yousa no be seein' mesa over there already?


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

I was almost done with my character when the power jolted and shot off... WHY!!!!


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

My character:

Corlon:  Male Halfling Rogue7/Fighter4/Shadow Dancer4
Alignment:  Neutral Good
Languages:  Common, Halfling, Auran, Aquan, Draconic
Deity:  none 
Size:  small
Age:  32, Height 3'6", Weight 38lb., blue eyes, blond hair
HP:  112, Speed:  20ft.
AC:  20:  1 armor, 8 Dex, 1 size
Abilities:  Str 12, Dex, 27 (23 base, +4 belt of Dex), Con 14, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 14
Initiative:  +8 (dex)
Miss Chance:  20%

Saves:  Fort:  +10:  7 base, 2 Con, 1 halfling
             Ref:  +19:  10 base, 8 Dex, 1 halfling
             Wll:  +7:  4 base, 2 Wis, 1 halfling
Base Attack:  +12/+7/+2
Melee:  +14:  12 base, 1 Str, 1 size
Ranged:  +21:  +12 base, 8 dex, 1 size

Attacks:  +2 Flaming SHock Mighty (+1) Composite ShortBow +24/+19/+14

wait, I"m gonna try something much easier


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

for skills look at this attached file

Special Abilites/Feats:
Evasion, Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC, can't be flanked, +1 vs. traps), Hide in Plain Sighte (if within 10ft. of a shadow), Drakvision, Shadow Illusion, Summon Shadow, Shadow Jump (20ft.)

Quicker than the eye, Dodge, Mobility, Combat Reflexes, weapon focus (composite shorbow), weapon specialization (composite Shortbow), point blank shot, precise shot, shot on the run.

Stuff:
Mundane Stuff:
1 waterskin
60 Masterwork Arrows
Signet Ring (of a raccoon surrounded by shadow, also the ring of chameleon power)
Masterwork Thieves tools (one with continual flame cast on it)
Money:  5 Cp, 4 Sp, 27 Gp, 170 Pp
Rings:
Chameleon Power/sustenance
Protection +3/feather falling
Wonderous Items:
5 quaal's feather tokens (tree)
Boots of speed, cloack of displacement (minor), eversmoking bottle, quiver of ehlonna, belt of dex (+4), Bracers of Archery,
Scrolls:   
Mounts:
Riding dog

Riding Dog (Garret)
items:  spoon, bowl, 4 days fee, 4 days trail rations, military saddle, saddlebags, 3 waterskins, 40 arrows, Collar of speed
Tricks:  Assist Defend, Verbal Commands (come, sit, stay)
.(This is supposing that you let me use tricks from Masters of the wild, and that you're letting verbal commands be one trick, will you?) 


Corlon became an orphan twice, once when he was left on a doorstep by his mysterious parents, and then again when his human foster parents were mugged and killed.  For this reason humans are his most beloved and most hated race.  He followed the muggers for a couple days when he finally got his vengeance by killing them while they slept, but this didn't remove the loss of his parents, so he traveled on until he found a city where a thieve's guild took him in.  He was quick and a fast learner, and soon rose in the ranks, but then quit after he saw an elder couple be mugged by his thieve's guild.  He then went out on his own, and stayed to the shadows with the philosophy that it's better to be forgotten then remembered as an enemy.  He traveled all over, finding no place that really felt like home and helping everyone in need, always refusing jobs as a hitman, unless it was assasinating an orc, dopleganger, or other evil crature that had come into power.  He always thanks clerics for their healing, but forever hates almost all gods  for not helping him in the time of need.  The only gods he ever gives thanks to are, yondalla providing him with food, olidimarra for providing him with enough stealth to get away in one piece, and Boccob for his gift of many magical devices.   All the other gods he finds powerhungry, more powerful humans, always battling with each other, both good and evil.  Corlon believes that the world would be a better place if the gods didn't exist, and everyone could live a healthy peaceful life.  But Corlon can never live that life because he is forever trying to regain what part of his heart he lost (he's always cheerful and joking though, at least on the outside), and trying to find his lost parents, that he will either forgive or scorn forever!

Corlon was the name he gave himself, and no one learns his real name, after leaving the thieve's guild.  He almost never gives a last name, but if he has to, he gives  the name bluebottle

Edit:  More history, Tricks, Signet Ring


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

is there a different thread now?

noone seems to be posting...


----------



## Sulli (Dec 14, 2002)

corol. not to seem to brag but you rouge could esaly have a better AC and i would have tried to get it. i have a rouge that is a lower level that has a better AC then your guy snd he is just a rouge/shadowdancer. insted of wouring about tral rations i think it would be in your best intrest to get a ring of sutanence. its a ring that make you need half the amount of sleep you would normaly need and not need to carry and water or food. it's oonly 2,500. but other then that you have a nice rouge.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *corol. not to seem to brag but you rouge could esaly have a better AC and i would have tried to get it. i have a rouge that is a lower level that has a better AC then your guy snd he is just a rouge/shadowdancer. insted of wouring about tral rations i think it would be in your best intrest to get a ring of sutanence. its a ring that make you need half the amount of sleep you would normaly need and not need to carry and water or food. it's oonly 2,500. but other then that you have a nice rouge. *




Ring of Sustenance....that sounds like a good idea....where can I find that?


----------



## Sulli (Dec 14, 2002)

it's in the DMG under the rings. it will be ok with the DM since sabin has one.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Corlon, its probably best that you don't put attached files in the posts.  I don't know about anyone else, but I'm a little wary about downloading anything even if I do have Anti-Virus installed.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 14, 2002)

the ring of sutenence description says:

this ring continually provides its wearer with life-sustaning nourishment. the ring also refreshes the body and mind, so that it's wearer only needs 2 hours per dsay to gain the benefit of 8 hours of sleep. the ring must be worn a week befor it begins to work. if it is removed, the owner must wear it for another week to reattune it to himself. market price 2,500 GP.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 14, 2002)

Mister Dm will you alow portable hols in this campain.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

that's the thing, I could get higher AC, but I'd rather have more stealth and stuff.

And I'd rather pay a tiny bit for trail rations than waste one of my ring spots on not eating..., but it'd give me more money with which I could raise my armor.

And about the virus thing, I was going to type the skills up again, but I did it once, and then the computer surged and died, so I just felt like puting it in a word file.
And if you don't have an antivirus thing... GET ONE!

sulli, what would you suggest for greater armor?

I have a couple ways, but what do you think?

I made this guy in about 20 minutes at 12:00, so I ws just thinking in sense of coolness and not power.

Tan bag of tricks isn't really goo, but how cool is it to pull a rhino out of a bag?
There are distraction purposes but...


----------



## Sulli (Dec 14, 2002)

ill give you a run down of my AC and see if it will give you any ideas.

AC 33 = 10 bace + 6 armour(bracers of armour +4)
4 sheild (red dragon bucler) + 10 dex (30 dex) + 1 size(hafling) + 2 mis ring of protection +2)

some of these thing may be out of our range but iv been playing this character for a bit and he started with an AC of about 28 and iv upgraded him from there


----------



## Sulli (Dec 14, 2002)

right now my guy is stelthy. he has a hide of plus 43 soon to be 58 after one thig were doing in our game. move silenty of plus 27. ya what do you have that increses your move silently???.

at the back of the DMG it says you can join ring powers together. but you must pay double the cost for the second power to be bestowed on the ring. it's nice iv done it. Sulli has a ring of warmth, ROP +2 and sustancen in one ring.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 14, 2002)

also i don't think you need a ring of invisablility. if you play him right you can sneak up on people without them seeing you or hearing you. iv done it many time. being a shadowdancer is basicly beeing invisable.
as an example in our campain iv snuck into a nobls house and stolen his id, noblility ring and 100 platunum from next to him and goten out without haveing anybody notice. 

this is all sugestions you can do whatever you want with your rouge


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *Tan bag of tricks isn't really goo, but how cool is it to pull a rhino out of a bag?
> There are distraction purposes but... *



In the hands of a Druid it can be a VERY powerful thing.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

So. We're all here. Lets get this game on the road!


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

yeah, jusa sec, I already removed some stuff, the cloak of the bat gives me +2 to armor, I forgot to add that, but it's sounding dumber all the time 

I think I'll remove that and get a ring of protection like sulli said, I also got amy of nat armor, that helps, so far my armor is 24.  But if you're invisible, then do you really need AC? 

and sulli, my move silently is +37, and my hide is +54, soo I've got that down


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

editting editting, look at my new stats


What should I spend 1700 gp  on?

Scrolls?


----------



## Sulli (Dec 14, 2002)

Your invisable ok, my wizard cast see invisablility and then fary fire outlines you. now everybody can see you.

trust me i have seen a wizard that did that and the guys died much faster then they wanted to.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *editting editting, look at my new stats
> 
> 
> What should I spend 1700 gp  on?
> ...



Scrolls are always good. or a wand of a low level spell you might use a lot.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

such as...
Jump?
Shield?
Mage Armor?
Magic Weapon?
Spider Climb?

such as those?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 14, 2002)

*Are you...*

...still looking for players? If so, I would love to join =].


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *such as...
> Jump?
> Shield?
> Mage Armor?
> ...




no.. go for something useful... Nystal's magic aura LOL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> no.. go for something useful... Nystal's magic aura LOL *





Nooooooo....we want a wand of dancing lights, or a rod of prestidigitation!  Or rather, you can become a tailor and get a wand of mending.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

wand of flame blade


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Nooooooo....we want a wand of dancing lights, or a rod of prestidigitation!  Or rather, you can become a tailor and get a wand of mending. *




Just call Kitanavorr and Argent the "Mockingbirds"! LOL


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *wand of flame blade  *



Actualy I wouldn't do that. You have to remember that that spell gets more powerful as you level. in a wand it will only be as powerful as the caster level to create the wand. (ie..3rd)


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2002)

yeah, for the cost it isn't that good, but...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

seriously, Corlon...

wand of magic missle or a wand of a healing spell is always decent to have when you're not sure.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 14, 2002)

yes that is a good idea to have a rod of cule light or moderat wound with you, you just never know what will happen to your character.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

Just remember if you're going scroll/wand to have either spellcasting ability or Use Magic Device skill.

As for characters, I beleive we're full up...
Sulli - Male Human Monk
Corlon - Male Halfling Rogue/Fighter/Shadow Dancer
Argent - Female Halfling Sorceress
Kitannavorr - Female Elven Bard
Darkwolf - Male Elven Bard/Arcane Archer
Zarius - Male Human Paladin
(I've spoken to Zarius IRL, but he hasn't been able to post his character yet.)

Lets see, what else is there.. Tricks from MoW.. Um, no, not to start.  I might (If I can find the book and read up on it) allow you do teach tricks In Game, though.

Anything I miss, or are we ready to start?  If so, I'll start a rogues gallery thread for the characters to be posted into, and I'll e-mail each of you about your 'special' item.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 15, 2002)

Jemal, are there really no more places? I didn't post stats because I was waiting for your ruling on Tamer of Beasts, and Kalanyr is in the chatroom finishing his Loremaster. 

edited for bad spelling


----------



## Corlon (Dec 15, 2002)

jemal, one more thing

What about the Verbal Commands trick, will you count that as one trick or millions of which my dog can only learn to?

And when you post the new thread, please make a link.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

I don't know about Tamer of Beasts, I've never even heard of it before... But as to more people.. ah what the hell, sure you two are in. 

Course that means I have to make more powerful badguys....
ANYONE have any objections to a couple of badguys named "JILOR" and "RAGNOR"?

*Inside joke with my RL gaming group...*
  MWAHAHA


----------



## Corlon (Dec 15, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *ANYONE have any objections to a couple of badguys named "JILOR" and "RAGNOR"?
> *




I do, me me me!!!

And about the verbal commands?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

Verbal commands + all other tricks: 
Until I readup on the book, I'll be running stuff like this out of the PHB, which basically means you'll have to use handle animal for verbal commands.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 15, 2002)

okay, DC 5??

Dogs pick up on that type of stuff pretty quick.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 15, 2002)

Thank you Jemal 

I've sent you by e-mail info about the Tamer of beasts


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

There's a whole buncha feats I need to check if you'll allow. 

Spellcasting Prodigy (+2 to Prime Spellcasting Stat for DC/Spells per Day only) 1st level only feat from FRCS 

Eschew Materials (Don't need materials costing <1gp for spells) (Metamagic + 0 Levels) (From T&B)

Energy Substitution (Can change a spell using a type of energy to the type selected witht his feat  Metamagic + 0 levels.) (From T&B) 

Persistant Spell (Can make a spell cast on yourself that has a range of personal or a fixed range, eg Detect Magic/Comprehend Languages last 24 hours. Neither dischargable nor instanenous spells are efected. Metamagic +4 Levels) (From T&B) 

Greater spell Focus/Spell Penetration (As Spell Focus/Spell Penetration except +4) (From T&B) 

Improved Familiar (Can pick familiar from a broader list than the one in the PHB, is a sample list given but none fit my concept if you allow this I'll have to talk to you about what is ok for a familiar.)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Just remember if you're going scroll/wand to have either spellcasting ability or Use Magic Device skill.
> 
> As for characters, I beleive we're full up...
> Sulli - Male Human Monk
> ...




Hey Jemal, you missed Krizzel's character post, he put one in right after I did.  He's the Rogue/Cleric...lol and we really need a cleric.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

Whoops, missed that, thanx kitanna.  Krizzels character could make it in, but there are several problems with it

+5 Celestial armor would cost about 100,000, not 49,000.  If he wants it to cost 49,300, it would only be +3 celestial armor.  
Daggers cannot be keen because they're piercing weapons, not Slashing.
and no to the reach spell feat, sorry.

The rest's ok, though, if he fixes that stuff up.

This'll be a BIG game.. EXCELLENT.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Actually the DMG errata stats piercing weapons can be keen.

Edit - Did you see my post asking about all those feats? or are you just answering seperately


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

Whoops, missed the list of feats:
Spellcasting Prodigy - no
Eschew Materials - no
Energy Substitution - yes
Persistant Spell - yes
Greater spell Focus/Spell Penetration - yes
Improved Familiar - no

As for keen piercing weapons - The only errata I use are House Rules.  Anything else is from the book.

EDIT: Is there anything I missed THIS time? *L*


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 15, 2002)

sorry guys but I'm falling asleep (5 AM here) I'll post my char tomorrow in the morning, since I have still to work on the animal companions. 

Jemal, please, give a look at what I posted under my char's story: do you think it could work?


----------



## Corlon (Dec 15, 2002)

hmm, going over it, it seems I might have "conflicting" views with some of the party, I wonder how it'll turn out


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

Lichtenhart - I'll tell you what I think via E-mail.

Corlon - That's allright.  It wouldn't be Beta without a LITTLE infighting


----------



## Corlon (Dec 15, 2002)

yeah, it'll be fun as long as I don't die  

Have you started on the special items, I'm waiting to see what their like...

The faster this gets going the better


----------



## Sulli (Dec 15, 2002)

jemal just one change to my character i will buy 19 cuer light wound in steel vias and put them in my bag of holding. other then that i will await the specail items.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Tham Ozash
Human Male 
Wizard 7/Loremaster 8 
Hit Dice: 15d4+30 (76 hp)
BAB: +7/+2
Saves: Fort:+6 Ref:+6 Will:+13
Alignment: Chaotic Good 
God: Boccob

Str 14 (+2)
Dex 14 (+2) 
Con 14 (+2)
Int 21 (+5)
Wis 14 (+2) 
Cha 16 (+3) 


Feats: 
1 Skill Focus (Knowledge (Arcana)
Human Still Spell
Wizard Scribe Scroll
3 Silent Spell 
Wizard (5) Energy Substition (Sonic)
6 Extend Spell
9 Quicken Spell
Loremaster (Persistant Spell)
12 Craft Wondrous Items
15 Craft Staff

Loremaster Secrets  
1      Instant Mastery (Use Magic Device)
3      Bonus feat 
5     More Newfound Arcana
7     Newfound Arcana


```
[color=white]
Skills 
Level Wizard 1-7 ( 70 Skill Points)
Loremaster 1-8 (80 Skill Points)
(Instant Mastery (UMD - 4 Ranks)
                       Ranks    Modifier Feats Misc    Total
Alchemy                18         +5                    +23
Concentration          18         +2                    +20
Knowledge (Arcana)     18         +5      +2            +25
Knowledge (The Planes) 18         +5                    +23
Knowledge (Religion)   18         +5                    +23
Scry                   18         +5                    +23
Spellcraft             18         +5                    +23
Use Magic Device       11         +3                    +14
Decipher Script        11         +5                    +16
Perform                6          +3                     +9
 (Storytelling,Saga,Lecture,Poetry,Epic,Speech) [/color]
```


```
[color=white]

Spells Per Day (4/7/6/5/5/5/3/2/1)
Spells in Spellbook 
0 - All
1 (9) Identify,Comprehend Languages
2 (4) Detect Thoughts,Locate Object,See Invisibility
3 (4) Clairaudience/Clairovance,
4 (4)
5 (4)
6 (4)
7 (4)
8 (2)[/color]
```


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 15, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Whoops, missed that, thanx kitanna.  Krizzels character could make it in, but there are several problems with it
> 
> +5 Celestial armor would cost about 100,000, not 49,000.  If he wants it to cost 49,300, it would only be +3 celestial armor.
> Daggers cannot be keen because they're piercing weapons, not Slashing.
> ...





NP on that stuff, I will nix it.

Though, now that I'm going back I'm thinking of switching to full cleric, since we've already got a more full-fledged rogue now.  We might need those higher level spells.  Arrgh   What do you think?

I would probably switch to something other than halfling in that case.  More of classical cleric.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Do you use the by the book spell scribing costs? Or something else?


----------



## JohnClark (Dec 15, 2002)

Room for one more, or are you actually full?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

Spell scribing is by the book.

As for Krizzel switching to Full cleric, I think that would work nicely... but why change race?  A halfling cleric seems... fitting. 

As to items, I've finished some, I'll e-mail them all out when I'm done them all.  Should be soon, we'll probly be able to start IC within 2 days.

EDIT: Sorry john, but I think we've got like 9-10 PCs, so we're full.


----------



## JohnClark (Dec 15, 2002)

That's cool, have fun with it.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 15, 2002)

almost looks like we will be haveing our other game on the net by the way the characters are shaping up. and ha ha on the halfling cleric.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *almost looks like we will be haveing our other game on the net by the way the characters are shaping up. and ha ha on the halfling cleric. *



"Hey! Back off the Cleric. I wouldn't want to have to turn you into a newt this early in the game!" Amulette stares at Sulli until he apologises.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Ok, time to buy a library of blessed books.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

What gods do you use?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

The gods of beta are a diverse bunch.  You name'em, they're there.

Pick a god, any god, and it exists in this realm. Although sometimes different faces hide the same diety.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 15, 2002)

grrr, I should've never started these, now I'm obssessed




Edith yeah, Jemal, are these items secret or should they be known to the whole group?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 15, 2002)

Just a random thought: Starting equipment for 15th level pcs should be around 200,000 gp. When you raised the starting level, did you forget to raise starting money, or it's your choice?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Just a random thought: Starting equipment for 15th level pcs should be around 200,000 gp. When you raised the starting level, did you forget to raise starting money, or it's your choice? *




I'll second that! =) Anything for more money!

hehehehe........


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 15, 2002)

-double post-


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 15, 2002)

```
Gloom
Elven Ranger 7 Tamer of beasts 8

STR	16      +1 +1 +4	22
DEX	16	+2 +4		22
CON	16	-2 +1		15
INT	14	
WIS	16
CHA	12

Saves	For	Ref	Will
Base	+11	+8	+4
Stats	+2	+6	+3
Magic	+4	+4	+4
Total	+17	+18	+11

BAB	+13/+8/+3	
Melee	+21/+21/+16/+16/+11 1d6+9/1d6+6  17-20 x2

Speed		60' (30’ doubled by boots)
Initiative	+6
HP 		114
AC  		29 (+6 dex +5 armor +4 armor bonus +2 deflection +2 natural)

Spells
Spell level 	1	2	3	4
Spell per day	2	1	-	-
DC save		13	14

1st favored enemy: Orcs +2
2nd favored enemy: Giants +1

Feats
Track
Ambidexterity
Two-Weapon Fighting
-Alertness
-Run
-Skill Focus (Animal Empathy)
-Weapon Focus (Short Sword)
-Improved Two-Weapon Fighting
-Improved Critical (Short Sword)

Skills				stat	ranks	race	syn/ft	item	total
Animal Empathy (Cha)		1	18		2		21
Climb (Str)			6				10	16
Craft (Leatherworking) (Int)	2	2				4
Handle Animal (Cha)		1	13		2		16
Heal (Wis)			3	1		2	2	8
Hide (Dex)			6	4			10	20
Knowledge (nature) (Int)	2	8				10
Listen (Wis)			3	15	2	2		22
Move Silently (Dex)		6	4			10	20
Profession (Herbalist) (Wis)	3	5				8
Ride (Dex)			6			2		8
Search (Int)			2	6	2			10
Spot (Wis)			3	14	2	2	5	26
Swim (Str)			6				10	16
Wilderness Lore (Wis)		3	18				21

Tamer Special Abilities
1 st Animal mastery
2nd Empathic link
3 rd Blood bond
4th Animal senses (hearing, smell), speak with master
5th Beast mastery
6th Natural armor +4, share saving throws
7th Animal senses (vision), Int 10, share spells
8th Command creatures of kind

Elven Special Abilities
Immunity to magic sleep spells and effects. 
+2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects. 
Low-light Vision

Languages: Common, Elven, Orc, Sylvan

Magical Equipment
2 Adamantine Short Sword +3	42,620 gp
Mithral Shadow Breastplate +4	29,350 gp
Cloak of Resistance +4		16,000 gp
Belt of Giant Strenght +4	16,000 gp
Bracers of Dexterity +4		16,000 gp
Ring of Animal Friendship	 9,500 gp
Amulet of Natural Armor +2	 8,000 gp
Ring of Protection +2		 8,000 gp
Gloves of Swimming and Climbing	 6,000 gp
Boots of Elvenkind and Striding	 6,000 gp
Eyes of the Eagle		 1,000 gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds	    750 gp
Potion of Delay Poison		    300 gp
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds	    300 gp

Mundane Equipment 		 
Antitoxin (one vial)
Healer's kit
Backpack
Blanket, winter
Flint and steel
Rations, trail (one day)
Waterskin


Maximum Total Animal Companions HD: 7+16+12=35
Medium Adventuring Animal Companions HD: 17.5

Dunkel 		Raven
		Tiny Animal
Hit Dice:	1/4 d8+2 - 4 hp
Initiative:	+4 (Dex)
Speed:		10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average)
AC: 		22 (+2 size, +4 Dex, +6 natural)
Attacks:	Claws +6 melee
Damage: 	Claws 1d2-5
Face/Reach:	2 1/2 ft. by 2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
Special Qual:	-
Saves: 		Fort +13, Ref +12, Will +7
Abilities: 	Str 1, Dex 19, Con 14,	
		Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 7
Skills:		Listen +7, Spot +7
Feats:		Weapon Finesse (claws)
Terrain:	Any forest, hill, plains, and mountains
Organization: 	Solitary
Challenge Rate:	1/6
Treasure: 	None
Alignment: 	Always neutral
Advancement:	-


Huine		Legendary Wolf
		Medium-Size Animal
Hit Dice :	14d8+98 - 164 hp
Initiative :	+10 (Dex)
Speed:		60 ft.
AC:		29 (+10 Dex, +9 natural)
Attacks:	Bite +20 melee
Damage:		Bite 2d6 +12
Face/Reach :	5 ft . by 5 ft ./5 ft .
Special Attacks: Trip
Special Qual:	Scent
Saves:		Fort +18, Ref +19, Will +8
Abilities:	Str 27, Dex 30, Con 25,
		Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 10
Skills :	Hide +14, Listen +12,
		Move Silently +13, Spot +12,
		Wilderness Lore +6*
Feats:		Weapon Finesse (bite)
Climate/Terrain: Any forest, hill, mountain,
		plain, and underground
Organization :	Solitary or herd (5-8)
Challenge Rate:	7
Treasure:	None
Alignment:	Always neutral
Advancement:	15-30 HD (Medium-size)
```


----------



## Corlon (Dec 15, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Gloom
> Elven Ranger 7 Tamer of beasts 8
> 
> STR	16            +1 +1 +4	   22
> ...




pretty cool, what types of animals are you getting?

It'd be cooler if you were a druid, then you could really max out on animals


----------



## Sulli (Dec 15, 2002)

well im sorry but im just commenting on his coment about the other cleric that we have in our other campain. the ha ha was on jemal cleric not this one in the game.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 15, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *well im sorry but im just commenting on his coment about the other cleric that we have in our other campain. the ha ha was on jemal cleric not this one in the game. *




??????


----------



## Sulli (Dec 15, 2002)

clerification:

we have this wourld started in real life and we have one cleric the is a hafling. hense the comment that jemal made about the hafling cleric. i somehow insulted the cleric or somebody thought i insulted the cleric so i was just clarifying.

also if i make refernce to "our" cleric or "our" campain, it has noting to do with this campain.

better or do you need more inlitment.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 15, 2002)

> Gloom
> Elven Ranger 7 Tamer of beasts 8
> 
> STR 16 +1 +1 +4 22
> ...




sorry to comment but what is your AC????


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *clerification:
> 
> we have this wourld started in real life and we have one cleric the is a hafling. hense the comment that jemal made about the hafling cleric. i somehow insulted the cleric or somebody thought i insulted the cleric so i was just clarifying.
> 
> ...




Sorry to ruffle feathers. I was just playing Amulette. She will be fiercely protective of any little people in the group.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 15, 2002)

I knew I was forgetting something...

I'm still working on animals. I'll surely have a raven, then probably a bat or something with tremorsense.
I have yet to decide the melee guy, maybe a griffon or a dire bear. Or would you prefer a bulette?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I knew I was forgetting something...
> 
> I'm still working on animals. I'll surely have a raven, then probably a bat or something with tremorsense.
> I have yet to decide the melee guy, maybe a griffon or a dire bear. Or would you prefer a bulette?  *



Don't go for the large or bigger sized beasts. try a legendary animal from the MotW splatbook. they are fantasticaly powered versions of the standard animals. and a size that can go indoors.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 15, 2002)

I know. But everything not core needs Jemal's approvation.

Speaking about that, I need approval on two subjects from MotW:
1) Availability of Legendary Animals
2) The ritual to advance an Animal companion


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I know. But everything not core needs Jemal's approvation. *



Quite true. It never hurts to ask and if you keep the creature to a reasonable power level it should not be a problem. (sorry.. Channeling Avan from my other game) Anyho.. Legendary animals are designed to be used as animal companions for high level druids and rangers.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm going out for dinner, but feel free to join #IR channel in the chat room. You caneasily find me, Kalanyr, Creamsteak and many others there


----------



## Corlon (Dec 15, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry to ruffle feathers. I was just playing Amulette. She will be fiercely protective of any little people in the group. *




yay 

What is she anyway?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> yay
> 
> What is she anyway? *



She bats her little halfling eyelashes and says "Maybe you could at least buy me a drink before asking personal questions.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 15, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> She bats her little halfling eyelashes and says "Maybe you could at least buy me a drink before asking personal questions. *




Hmm, or I could just look back through the forum and find where you posted her stats, no drinks involved


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm back...any comments about my character or things to change?
(3rd post or so on the 1st page)


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 15, 2002)

Okay, here's my new character.  I didn't want to stick with the halfling because, for a straight cleric, I had a completely different concept in mind.

No more changes - I promise 


*Solveig Jorgensdotter*

Solveig is the leader of the Sisters of Dawn, a sect of war maidens devoted to Pelor and the fight against injustice.  They roam the land, defending the helpless and persecuted, and seeking to root out evil wherever they find it.

Solveig isn’t one to lead from the rear, though.  A daughter of the north, called to serve her deity at an early age, she’s always been a brawler, and she’s equally at home downing flagons of mead, celebrating hard at the latest festival, or splitting the skulls of evil.  

*Female Human Cleric 15 of Pelor*
_Chaotic Good_
_Height_:  5’10”	
_Weight_:  130 lbs		
_Age_:  30
_Skin_:  Fair and lightly tanned, never burns
_Hair_:  Golden blond, usually long and flowing or in a tail
_Eyes_:  Blue
_Appearance_:  Strongly toned and defined physique; brilliant silver armor and shield inlaid with gold and turquoise, decorated and sculpted with wing and tiger motifs; white cloak edged in gold and blue

STR	22 +6 (10, +6 belt)
DEX	12 +1 (4,)
CON	20 +5 (8, +1 4th, +4 amulet)
INT	10 +0 (2,)
WIS	20 +5 (16, +1 8th, +1 12th)
CHA	16 +3 (10,)

XP:  105,076
Next Level:  120,000

Hit Dice:  15d8 + 45 + 30 (amulet)
Hit Points:  167

BAB:  +11/+6/+1
Melee:  +17/+12/+7 ( +6 str )
Ranged:  +12/+7/+2 ( +1 dex )
Modifiers:  

*+3 Flaming Burst Heavy Mace*
+20/+15/+10	1d8+9+1d6		19/x2+1d10	bludgeoning
2 hands =>		1d8+12+1d6

*Masterwork Light Crossbow*
+13/+8/+3		1d8		19-20/x2	80’		piercing

AC:  32 ( +13 armor, +5 shield, +3 ring, +1 dex ); 31 flatfooted; 11 touch
Armor Worn:  +5 Full Plate, +3 Animated Large Shield

FORT:  +16 ( +9 cleric, +5 con, +2 cloak )
REFL:  +10 ( +5 cleric, +1 dex, +2 feat, +2 cloak )
WILL:  +16 ( +9 cleric, +5 wis, +2 cloak )
Modifiers:  

Speed:  20’

*Feats*
Lightning Reflexes (Human)
Extend Spell (1st)
Empower Spell (3rd)
Leadership (6th)
Craft Magic Arms & Armor (9th)
Craft Wand (12th)
Maximize Spell (15th)

*Skills*
(2+0+1)x18=54
Skill			ability	ranks	misc
Concentration	con	+15	10
Diplomacy		cha	+21	18
Heal			wis	+7	2
Knowledge		int
-	Religion		+6	6
Listen		wis	+5	x
Perform		cha	+7	x8	sing, dance, chant, mandolin
Sense Motive	wis	+8	x6
Speak Language	-	-	x4
Spot			wis	+5	x

*Languages*
Common, Celestial, Elf

*Race & Class Abilities*
Turn Undead 6 times/day
Healing spells @ +1 caster level (Healing Domain)
+15 to strength for 1 round once/day as a free action (Strength Domain)
Spontaneous Cure

*Spells*
0th	6	DC 15
1st	7+1	DC 16
2nd	6+1	DC 17
3rd	6+1	DC 18
4th	5+1	DC 19
5th	5+1	DC 20
6th	3+1	DC 21
7th	2+1	DC 22
8th	1+1	DC 23
9th	0	

*Items*
160,000 (total cost 155,366)

Full Plate +5				13,325 gp	1,066 xp
Animated Large Steel Shield +3	12,585	1,006

+3 Flaming Burst Heavy Mace	25,156	2,012

Amulet of Health +4			16,000
Belt of Giant Strength +6		36,000
Boots of Speed				8,000
Incense of Meditation		9,800 (2 uses)
Heward’s Handy Haversack		2,000
Ring of Protection +3			18,000
Cloak of Resistance +2		4,000

Wand of Cure Moderate…		10,500, 840xp	caster level 4
(maximized, empowered…base price = 4 x 7 x 750 = 21,000)
(heals 2d8+4 x 1.5, maximized = 30 hp)

Masterwork Light Crossbow	335
Crossbow Bolts (200)			20
Masterwork Dagger			302

Bedroll					1 sp
Winter blanket				5 sp
Silk rope (100’)				20
Silk rope (100’)				20
Healer’s Kit				50
Silver holy symbol			25
Masterwork mandolin			100
Priestess robes (2x)			10
Cold weather outfit (2x)		16
Entertainer’s outfit			3
Noble outfit (2x)			150
Misc. Jewelry				200
Trail Rations (20 days)		10
Waterskin					1
Skin of mead (2x, 1 gal total)	2.4
Holy water (x4)				100
Alchemist’s fire (x5)			100

Light warhorse				150
Military saddle				20


----------



## Sulli (Dec 16, 2002)

jemal just to refresh my memory. your going to post our characters in the rougs gallery or hear. also you will e-mail our special items to us?????.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

Yes, I'll be posting the Rogues gallery soon, so If you could all add your (Fully updated) PC's to it, that would be good.

And yes, I'll be e-mailing you as to what your special thing is.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

*Just so she's all in one place for you...*

Amulette Briarfawn
Halfling female, Chaotic Good
Sorceress 15

Str: 10
Dex: 17
Con: 14
Int: 15
Wis: 13
Cha: 21

BAB: +7/+2
Fort: +6
Ref: +8
Will: +11

Initiative: +7
Hit Points: 76
AC: 20 (10 base + 1size +3 Dex +7 Bracers of Armor)

Skills: 
Concentration: 18 (+19)
Knowledge Arcana: 18 (+20)
Hide: 9 (+13/ +28 with robe of blending)
Spellcraft: 18 (+20)

Feats
Familiar (none)
Improved Initiative
Spell Penetration
Dodge
Mobility
Spell Focus: Transformation
Combat Casting

Spells Known:
Zero level
1.	Mage Hand
2.	Detect Magic
3.	Read Magic
4.	Ghost Sound
5.	Prestidigitation
6.	Mending
7.	Ray of Frost
8.	Disrupt Undead
9.	Arcane Mark

1st Level
1.	Mage armor
2.	Identify
3.	Magic Missile
4.	Expeditious Retreat
5.	Shield

2nd Level
1.	Web
2.	Tasha’s hideous Laughter
3.	Shatter
4.	Mirror Image
5.	Cat’s Grace

3rd Level
1.	Haste
2.	Fly
3.	Lightning Bolt
4.	Dispel Magic

4th Level
1.	Stone Skin
2.	Charm monster
3.	Polymorph Self
4.	Polymorph Other

5th Level
1.	Cone of Cold
2.	Teleport
3.	Wall of Stone
4.	Dismissal

6th Level
1.	Mass Haste
2.	Tenser’s Transformation
3.	Otiluke’s freezing Sphere

7th Level
1.	Power Word Stun
2.	Spell turning

Equipment:
Bracers of Armor +7 (39,000gp)
Robe of blending (10,000gp)
Wand of Fireballs level 10 (22,500gp)
Circlet of Persuasion (+2 cha) (4,500gp)
Cloak of Resistance (+3) (9,000gp)
Glove of Storing (right hand. Holds wand of fireballs) (2,200gp)
Ring of Major Elemental resistance (cold) (24,000gp)
Rod of Thunder and Lightning (23,000gp)
Portable Hole (14,000gp)
Stone of Good luck (not added into figures) (10,000gp)
Total – 158,200gp
The rest is spent in traveling gear and clothing (what little she wears!)

“So Ya Wanna know somthin about lil old me?” Amulette said, her long strawberry red hair blowing in a breeze that only she could feel. “Well I grew up in Sunnydale, a small Halfling community deep in the heart of the <?> empire. I had a normal life until my 30th birthday when I started to move things with my mind. Mam and Pap got real skairt and sent me to the cleric for an exorcism. While I was at the church I met a Gnome named Frazzle the wonderos. He realized my magical potential and started to train me. By the time my parents saw me next I was a grown woman and also an accomplished Sorceress. They didn’t like the new me and threw me out of the house.”
Amy looks like she will cry at first and then composes herself. “So I went back to the Church wondering what I should do and wound up getting involved thwarting a plot to take over the church. The friends I met during that time were the best I could have asked for, but like all things change was on the way. Trisdon the paladin and Elmyra the cleric of Kord got married and settled down and the group just parted after that. So I’ve been wandering around looking for a new set of friends and more reasons for my parents to disapprove of me.”
Amulette is the height of fashion as long as it shows as much skin as possible. She has a ring that keeps her protected from cold so she typically wears sandals and what amounts to a string bikini under her robe of blending.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 16, 2002)

ok my character is posted


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Amulette is posted


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Amulette is posted *




I think Amulette and Elentari are going to become very good friends...they are alot alike!  Probably rivals for lovers, but that will just add to an amusing party conflict.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think Amulette and Elentari are going to become very good friends...they are alot alike!  Probably rivals for lovers, but that will just add to an amusing party conflict.
> 
> *



Girfriend you are so right. But you get to keep the tall guys.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Girfriend you are so right. But you get to keep the tall guys. *




Hey, don't leave Solveig out!

The only problem is that she tends to break them...


----------



## Corlon (Dec 16, 2002)

*sigh* now I'm feeling the peer pressure to post my character again.

Corlon: Male Halfling Rogue7/Fighter4/Shadow Dancer4
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Halfling, Auran, Aquan, Draconic
Deity: none  
Size: small
Speed:  40ft.
Age: 32, Height 3'6", Weight 38lb., blue eyes, blond hair
HP: 112, Speed: 20ft.
AC: 20: 1 armor, 8 Dex, 1 size
Abilities: Str 12, Dex, 27 (23 base, +4 belt of Dex), Con 14, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 14
Initiative: +8 (dex)
Miss Chance: 20%

Saves: Fort: +10: 7 base, 2 Con, 1 halfling
Ref: +19: 10 base, 8 Dex, 1 halfling
Wll: +7: 4 base, 2 Wis, 1 halfling
Base Attack: +12/+7/+2
Melee: +14: 12 base, 1 Str, 1 size
Ranged: +21: +12 base, 8 dex, 1 size

Attacks: +2 Flaming Mighty (+1) Composite ShortBow +24/+19/+14
Damage:  1d6+1d6 flame +3 (or +7 if within 30ft. [weapon spec., bracers of archery, point blank shot])
Masterwork Scimitar +15/+10/+5
Damage:  1d6+1


Special Abilites/Feats:
Evasion, Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC, can't be flanked, +1 vs. traps), Hide in Plain Sighte (if within 10ft. of a shadow), Drakvision, Shadow Illusion, Summon Shadow, Shadow Jump (20ft.)

Quicker than the eye, Dodge, Mobility, Combat Reflexes, weapon focus (composite shorbow), weapon specialization (composite Shortbow), point blank shot, precise shot, shot on the run.

Stuff:
Mundane Stuff:
1 waterskin
60 Masterwork Arrows
Signet Ring (of a raccoon surrounded by shadow, also the ring of chameleon power)
Masterwork Thieves tools (one with continual flame cast on it)
Money: 5 Cp, 4 Sp, 27 Gp 1Pp
Rings:
Chameleon Power/sustenance
Protection +3/feather falling
Wonderous Items:
5 quaal's feather tokens (tree)
Boots of speed/Striding/Springing, cloack of displacement (minor), eversmoking bottle, quiver of ehlonna, belt of dex (+4), Bracers of Archery,
+2 flaming masterwork mighty (+1) composite shortbow.
+1 glammered, Shadow, and Silent Moves Silken Web
wand of cure moderate wounds (45 charges)
Mounts:
Riding dog

Riding Dog (Garret, awakened)
items: spoon, bowl, 4 days fee, military saddle, saddlebags, 3 waterskins, 40 arrows, Collar of speed

Corlon became an orphan twice, once when he was left on a doorstep by his mysterious parents, and then again when his human foster parents were mugged and killed. For this reason humans are his most beloved and most hated race. He followed the muggers for a couple days when he finally got his vengeance by killing them while they slept, but this didn't remove the loss of his parents, so he traveled on until he found a city where a thieve's guild took him in. He was quick and a fast learner, and soon rose in the ranks, but then quit after he saw an elder couple be mugged by his thieve's guild. He then went out on his own, and stayed to the shadows with the philosophy that it's better to be forgotten then remembered as an enemy. He traveled all over, finding no place that really felt like home and helping everyone in need, always refusing jobs as a hitman, unless it was assasinating an orc, dopleganger, or other evil crature that had come into power. He always thanks clerics for their healing, but forever hates almost all gods for not helping him in the time of need. The only gods he ever gives thanks to are, yondalla providing him with food, olidimarra for providing him with enough stealth to get away in one piece, and Boccob for his gift of many magical devices. All the other gods he finds powerhungry, more powerful humans, always battling with each other, both good and evil. Corlon believes that the world would be a better place if the gods didn't exist, and everyone could live a healthy peaceful life. But Corlon can never live that life because he is forever trying to regain what part of his heart he lost (he's always cheerful and joking though, at least on the outside), and trying to find his lost parents, that he will either forgive or scorn forever!

Corlon was the name he gave himself, and no one learns his real name, after leaving the thieve's guild. He almost never gives a last name, but if he has to, he gives the name bluebottle.

Physical Appearances mean little to Corlon, though he learned that if he covered up his not-so-muscular-arms and some of his fat with his ring of chameleon power, he gets attacked and mugged less often.
Most people are just a means to an end for Corlon, but if he ever makes a true friend, he won’t toss them away no matter what the cost.  One of his true friends include his noble steed Garret, who has joined him on many adventures.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 16, 2002)

*skills for the above post*

skills for the above post, no viruses, just trust me


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> **sigh* now I'm feeling the peer pressure to post my character again. *



Did you post in the rogues gallery thread? that's where it belongs now.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 16, 2002)

grr, someone should blatenly tell me these things, you shouldn't just kinda slip it in among ur posts


----------



## Corlon (Dec 16, 2002)

Corlon is posted

And jemal, could you role the stuff for my riding dog, extra intelligence and HD because he's awakened and stuff?

Or should I do that?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

Awakened riding dog.  stats : Same as normal riding dog except +2HD, Int 13, Cha +2.  speaks: Common, Sylvan.
You do know, however, that getting it awakened costs 1700 GP, right?  And that's assuming you found the 9th lvl druid and convinced him to do it (We'll assume you have)

AND JUST IN CASE ANYONE MISSED IT
Post your characters in the Rogues Gallery "Beta Characters" thread.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 16, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Awakened riding dog.  stats : Same as normal riding dog except +2HD, Int 13, Cha +2.  speaks: Common, Sylvan.
> You do know, however, that getting it awakened costs 1700 GP, right?  And that's assuming you found the 9th lvl druid and convinced him to do it (We'll assume you have)
> 
> AND JUST IN CASE ANYONE MISSED IT
> Post your characters in the Rogues Gallery "Beta Characters" thread. *




Yeah, I payed the money, but doesn't he only speak one of my languages, or the druids?

I'd like a dog that speaks Draconic


----------



## Corlon (Dec 16, 2002)

sooo, are we getting started anytime soon?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

It's one of the languages of whoever awakened it.  AS to starting, we'll start when everyone (Or most of them) has posted their characters in the rogues gallery.  Once I see that, I'll start an IC thread.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *It's one of the languages of whoever awakened it.  AS to starting, we'll start when everyone (Or most of them) has posted their characters in the rogues gallery.  Once I see that, I'll start an IC thread. *




I'll post when I get home from work....LOL yep that's where I am.  Sitting here reading the boards while waiting things to get done running so I can mess with it some more.  

*sigh*


----------



## Corlon (Dec 16, 2002)

A scholarly druid with draconic perhaps?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *A scholarly druid with draconic perhaps? *



I would think it was best not to push the subject. Considering that an Awakened animal is not a servent unless we're talking slavery of a hired hand. You don't have the Leadership feat so there is no rreason for the animal to stay with you.
I think your lucky to get the awakened dog at all.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 16, 2002)

well, it was meant as a joke but...

Oh wait, Jemal, can I buy a scroll of Awaken and awaken him myself (with use magic device), then he could have draconic as a language, and it says they feel friendly towards you!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *well, it was meant as a joke but...
> 
> Oh wait, Jemal, can I buy a scroll of Awaken and awaken him myself (with use magic device), then he could have draconic as a language, and it says they feel friendly towards you! *




Now that's a good idea!


----------



## Corlon (Dec 16, 2002)

thx, hmm, how much would that cost?


----------



## Corlon (Dec 17, 2002)

this thread pretty much died didn't it...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *this thread pretty much died didn't it... *



Wow! that was rude. I think that the DM may have a JOB and a cannot devote as much time as we are to puttering around on the thread. I know I was just e-mailed my item yesterday. So don't jump to conclusions.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

Very rude, seeing as how a thread is not DEAD after 20 hours.  Look at the timestamps, my friend.  not even a day after my last post (And other people had been posting in between), and you're ready to call it quits?  If it's not going fast enough for you, then quit.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 17, 2002)

first of all i don't think it would be a good idea for your dog to speak draconic, if he did he couden't speak many other laguages. also this tread will never die unless all the player quit. iv waited like 4 days for my other game to get going again and now it seams the DM wants to continue without the other characters poasting. also our DM is a little busy (i think) with this campain getting the first parts ready. so just cool it and wait.

if i have over steped my bounderys in anyway 
Mr. DM, i will alow you to take away my special item.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 17, 2002)

that wasn't meant as an insult to anyone...

I think I'm insulting people, without meaning to, right and left so I'll just shut up now...


----------



## Sulli (Dec 18, 2002)

Jemal, by going thought our posting for this campain i thing everybody has posted there characters.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 18, 2002)

Hmm.. Guess we're gonna start with the 6 that've been posted then.

OK, you all know about your special 'items'.  So, I'm going to start up an IC thread.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2002)

Sounds good. I can't wait to start playing Amulette.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm still wondering how Corlon will turn out

we have an... interesting party


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 19, 2002)

yup...bardic overload ;p

I don't mind...but it seems that both bards have a lot in common...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *yup...bardic overload ;p
> 
> I don't mind...but it seems that both bards have a lot in common... *



If you boys form a band can I play the tamborine?  Amulette awaits a reply.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *yup...bardic overload ;p
> 
> I don't mind...but it seems that both bards have a lot in common... *




LOL well Elentari is a full bard, you're an arcane archer and she's a complete and utterly well..._liberal_...you'll find out....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: skills for the above post*



			
				Corlon said:
			
		

> *skills for the above post, no viruses, just trust me  *




no thanks 

aren't you a rogue?  Never trust a rogue.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *grr, someone should blatenly tell me these things, you shouldn't just kinda slip it in among ur posts  *




 

we just assumed you actually _ read _ posts....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> If you boys form a band can I play the tamborine?  Amulette awaits a reply. *





Hmm...you might have something there.  Solveig sings, dances, and plays the mandolin - we could get a decent little group going 

She also enjoy's war chants...but I'm not sure how well that would go.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Hmm...you might have something there.  Solveig sings, dances, and plays the mandolin - we could get a decent little group going
> ...



The Dwarves would be all over that!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> The Dwarves would be all over that! *




WE got dwarves??? WHERE!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> WE got dwarves??? WHERE!  *




Honey they have been hideing in your back pack for weeks. Maybe you should clean it some time.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Honey they have been hideing in your back pack for weeks. Maybe you should clean it some time. *




Damn...I knew that party was wild...


----------



## Sulli (Dec 19, 2002)

[out of game] i will be gone this weekend starting saturday and will be comming back sunday. i will probly be back areound 3:00pm in game, mabye. but once i get back i will tri to get onto the messages A.S.A.P. [/out of game]


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

the heroic band

Corlon is hopelessly out played by the bads in the group, but hey, he has 5 ranks in perform


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

oh yeah, just in case anyone cares, my dog's now posted in the gallery.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

who thinks the campaign is going well so far?


I do


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

I do!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

Why thank you for the generous compliments... for that, I might just think twice about killing you two...


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

haha...ha......oh


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 20, 2002)

I also think its started off well...but I'll think twice about going to see a three hour long movie when the game is advancing at the speed of light...sheesh ;p


and a point of note, I will be unable to post next Monday through Thursday and then only once or twice a day...normal posting will resume 2 Jan 2003


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *I also think its started off well...but I'll think twice about going to see a three hour long movie when the game is advancing at the speed of light...sheesh ;p
> 
> 
> and a point of note, I will be unable to post next Monday through Thursday and then only once or twice a day...normal posting will resume 2 Jan 2003 *




LOL no kidding.

I'll only be able to post off and on myself for at least the next week even though I will be bringing my laptop with me.

I hope we haven't conquered the world by the time you come back, darkwolf!

OH and a note for everyone...yes, Elentari has a VERY one track mind.  She's only interested in the pleasure of the moment, at that very moment, whatever or whoever it might be that catches her interest.  She is a 15th level bard, after all...not a warrior...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

Actually, I'm going to be putting all the games I DM on 'hold' for about a week, from the 23rd or 24th until the new year.  Hope it doesn't inconvenience anybody too much, but holidays are hectic enough for most people without having to worry bout missing yer online game.  Don't worry, though.  I'll tell you all when I'm actually slowing it down, and you can still post your characters doing stuff, but I won't be advancing the storyline for that week, and you won't be doing much more than just routine rping amongst yourself.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 21, 2002)

WHAT??, now I can't waste my time posting on enworld, and have to start working on my science project


----------



## Corlon (Dec 22, 2002)

anyone feel like stating their age and gender, I feel like seeing how diversafied our group is?


13
Male


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2002)

39
Gay male


----------



## Jemal (Dec 22, 2002)

Canadian Male.

I'ld tell you my age but you wouldn't believe me, just guess.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Canadian Male.
> 
> I'ld tell you my age but you wouldn't believe me, just guess. *



Gets out Tarot Cards...(shuffeling)....52


----------



## Corlon (Dec 22, 2002)

no idea, anyone could type any age if they really wanted to


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 23, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *39
> Gay male *




No wonder you're so awesome 

Twenty-something hopelessly pbp-addicted female


----------



## Corlon (Dec 24, 2002)

but serioulsy jemal, how old are you.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 24, 2002)

i would say hes a 21 year old male. that has been playing D&D for about 4-6 years.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 24, 2002)

how about you sulli?


----------



## Sulli (Dec 24, 2002)

ME?? How old Am i????.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 24, 2002)

I am male. italian and 23 (though I use to say that mentally I'm 8  )


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 24, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No wonder you're so awesome
> 
> Twenty-something hopelessly pbp-addicted female *



Girl you're gonna make me blush!
I like you too.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 25, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *ME?? How old Am i????. *




yea


----------



## Sulli (Dec 25, 2002)

well if i said that im 25 i would be lieing but since you asked im 18.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 25, 2002)

I'm the youngest, is this a blessing or a curse?


----------



## Sulli (Dec 26, 2002)

how old are you???


----------



## Corlon (Dec 26, 2002)

look back a bit, 13


----------



## Corlon (Dec 30, 2002)

poke


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, since we've suddenly jumped from just rping to action, I think I'll wait to post Elentari's actions until Jemal gets back from his holiday.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 30, 2002)

hmm, has the arguement stopped, or just waiting until after combat


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 30, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *hmm, has the arguement stopped, or just waiting until after combat  *




What arguement?


----------



## Corlon (Dec 30, 2002)

the conflict, annoyance, fight...

between my dog and your character.

Your character insulted his intelligence and his doggliness (calling him a little puppy).


so far we have... opened a door, seen a man, walked down a hall, gone left and seen a dragon, gone right and seen a door.
Amullette went under the door, found two ogres, *argue* *argue* *argue*, opened the door

did I mess anything?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh! i thought you were talking about this thread.  lol hey your doggie started it  with his whining and complaining about Elentari talking(she's a bard, she's not supposed to be quiet)

sure I can continue the arguement but everyone is fighting now(you did post going into battle against the orgres, didn't you?), it would be kinda silly to be arguing in length while everyone is paused in the middle of waging war on the orgres.

I thought we were supposed to be rping until Jemal gets back


----------



## Sulli (Dec 30, 2002)

i need some help with a character im creating. what does *-3 ranks/skills * mean???.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 31, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Oh! i thought you were talking about this thread.  lol hey your doggie started it  with his whining and complaining about Elentari talking(she's a bard, she's not supposed to be quiet)
> 
> sure I can continue the arguement but everyone is fighting now(you did post going into battle against the orgres, didn't you?), it would be kinda silly to be arguing in length while everyone is paused in the middle of waging war on the orgres.
> 
> I thought we were supposed to be rping until Jemal gets back  *




yeah, Garret bites his throat out and says, "lets see you do _that_ wimpy bard" and then you come up with some intelligent insult to yell back


Sulli, check the _Metropolis (Corlon's evil campaign)_ thread


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 31, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *yeah, Garret bites his throat out and says, "lets see you do that wimpy bard" and then you come up with some intelligent insult to yell back
> *




Well considering the DM has to decide if the ogre's throat is bit out (I'm assuming you mean the ogre even if your sentance structure does suggest that Garret bit his own throat out  ) then we'll see if that is indeed what happens  but being called "wimpy" and a "whore" by a puppy doesn't really bother Elentari that much  she's got a bit more self-confidence than _that_


----------



## Corlon (Dec 31, 2002)

well, I type these messages in 10 seconds or so


----------



## Corlon (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm posting way too much, almost every other post, I should do something else...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 1, 2003)

come in the chatroom, then.  #IR channel


----------



## Corlon (Jan 1, 2003)

no thanks

chat rooms are too crouded and have too many random conversations going on


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 2, 2003)

in #IR that isn't the case...at most 2 different conversations..and that is rather rare..

in any case..I'm back


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

yay... now all we need is jemal to tell us how Corlon is doing on the lock.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 2, 2003)

Lock schlock. let me ooze through and I'll open it from the other side.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

> Lock schlock





well, that works too...

but all those, I dunno, 4 rounds he spent on it should be worth something


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

anyone have a topic to talk about?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

hmm, what random thought can I come up with besi..d..e..s.. s...l...e...e...p.... grldkfsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

